# Packing and Crating > Crate Shipping and Storage >  Moving crates/Diagonal Solutions follow up

## T. Ashley McGrew

Adjustable rolling slant frame.
Normal plzd..jpg

These images come to us courtesy of Sigrid Frings-Watterott from Hasenkamp.
This crate moving fixture is adjustable and has been useful on multiple occasions when dealing with oversized crates. It is constructed out of aluminum structural framing designed to be fastened together in all sorts of ways. There are all kinds of components that can be assembled in different ways to make different things. With and impressive strength to weight ratio it is kind the ultimate grown up erector set (Don't you dare ask me what an erector set is). 
In the States I have used a version called MiniTec

http://www.minitecframing.com/index.htm


but I think probably a more widely known version made is made by BoschRexroth.

http://www.boschrexroth.com/country_...lean/index.jsp

vert plzd..jpg down plzd..jpg
Fixture in upright position. Fixture lowered all the way.
casters plzd..jpg Adj plzd..jpg
Caster assembly. Horizontal adjustment.
end plzd..jpg detail plzd..jpg
End view. Detail veiw.

Many thanks to Sigrid Frings-Watterott, Secretary to Hans-Ewald SchneiderHasenkamp Holding GmbHEuropaallee 16 -18 50226 Köln - FrechenTel. +49 (0) 2234 104-214Fax +49 (0) 2234 104-200Mail: s.frings-watterott@hasenkamp.com hasenkamp Holding GmbH, Europaallee 16 - 18, 50226 Köln - Frechen; Web: www.hasenkamp.comHRB 35322, Amtsgericht Köln, USt. ID-Nr. DE 221 466 449; Geschäftsführer: Hans-Ewald Schneider, Uwe Höhne

----------


## Paul Brewin

Another great benefit must be its ability to be broken down to a small bundle. Great pics, thanks Ashley.

----------


## Mark Wamaling

A very good example of an adjustable slant frame. It is great seeing how other folks are addressing the diagonal solution.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Yeah, I'd like to see someone do something along that line (smaller though - as you point out a smaller structure with a shorter wheelbase will make turns better) out of something like unistrut. Commonly available and reasonably affordable. The aluminum is beautiful stuff but priiiiiiiiiiicey! Kind of out of the reach of all but the most flush organizations/companies.

----------

